# problema instalacion autoradio funciona pero no se oye



## simplerr (Ago 27, 2010)

estuve instalando el auto radio y lo tengo todo bien conectado, conecto los iso y funciona pero no se oyen los altavoces. Os explico el anterior radio era de cassette, los cables iban de una regleta a un conector enchufable muy raro antiguo lo que hice fue cortar los cables donde ese conector y poner otra regleta para unirlos con los enchufable iso a esa regleta me llegan solo 4 cables  y os explico como los conecto en la nueva regleta:
1. Rojo (+) y lo conecto al amarillo y rojo.
2. Negro (-) lo conecto con el negro y con todos los negativos de los altavoces porque así estaba en el antiguo cassette.
3.Verde - lo conecto altavoces de atras izquierda y derecha (+).
4.Azul - altavoces de delante izq y der. (+).
Luego del iso dejo sin conectar uno naranja que es iluminacion y otro azul que es antena remote o algo asi.
pues lo conecto tal cual estaban en el anterior radio cassete antiguo y nada, lo que mas me mosquea es que al enchufar se oye el ruido de conexion por los altavoces pero nada lo resetee una vez y tampoco
 ¿Puede ser que en este auto radio  los negativos de los altavoces no  tengan que estar unidos a masa?? no se me ocurre otra cosa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

simplerr dijo:


> ¿Puede ser que en este auto radio  los negativos de los altavoces no  tengan que estar unidos a masa?? no se me ocurre otra cosa


Es lo mas probable...que la salida esté en modo bridge. Quitá las conexiones de los negativos de los parlantes a masa y dejalas desde cada parlante al par de terminales que le corresponde...


----------



## simplerr (Ago 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es lo mas probable...que la salida esté en modo bridge. Quitá las conexiones de los negativos de los parlantes a masa y dejalas desde cada parlante al par de terminales que le corresponde...



pero el modo bridge como és?? como lo haria???¿?¿ los dos negativos de la parte trasera izquierda y derecha(-) juntos y los dos de la parte delantera izq. y der.(-) juntos?? y la masa negro sola y los positivos de los altavoces  como ya los tengo. es así como se hace?¿? o cada altavoz por separado?¿?¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2010)

Cada parlante va con un par de cables separados. No tengo idea como están disponibles los cables de parlantes, pero esos que has puesto a masa, no van a masa, van al negativo del parlante. Y el terminal del parlante que hayas puesto a masa, tenés que desconectarlo de ahí.


----------



## simplerr (Ago 30, 2010)

Resulta que instalé el autoradio y no se me oian los altavoces porque  tenia los negativos a masa, luego puse juntos los negativos de los altavoces traseros y juntos los negativos de los  delanteros y parecía que todo iba bien, pero al arrancar hoy el coche y andar km veo que a veces se deja de escuchar y que se entrecorta el sonido cada poco, con el parado se escucha bién, en el anterior radio cassete que tenia venian asi conectados en pares es decir los de detras juntos y los de delante juntos, ¿tendré que poner cada altavoz por separado?¿?¿?. Además he notado que el frontal se calienta en sobreexceso


----------

